# Help ASAP Please. Is my tortoise dead?



## spud's_mum (Jul 7, 2016)

This morning I found my Indian star upside down in his water. I don't think his head was under but I got him out and he was unresponsive. I put him under his log and he then started to stretch out his legs. Now he is totally tucked away and seems unresponsive. He is still warm and is not limp nor stiff. I don't know what to do. I can't bear to loose my baby


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jul 7, 2016)

Hopefully he is just recovering from all of that stress.
I'd bet that he's O.K.


----------



## mctlong (Jul 7, 2016)

Definately a good sign that he started to stretch his legs. Not sure theres anything you can do except wait and see. 

Please keep us posted on his progress.


----------



## spud's_mum (Jul 7, 2016)

I have turned his lights off and changed it to a ceramic heater so it's nice and dark where he is


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 7, 2016)

spudthetortoise said:


> This morning I found my Indian star upside down in his water. I don't think his head was under but I got him out and he was unresponsive. I put him under his log and he then started to stretch out his legs. Now he is totally tucked away and seems unresponsive. He is still warm and is not limp nor stiff. I don't know what to do. I can't bear to loose my baby



Supporting his head to prevent whiplash, raise him up above your head and swing him down to the ground fast, in the position so that when he's towards the ground, his head is pointing to the ground. Do this several times. This helps to get all the water out of him.


----------



## spud's_mum (Jul 7, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> Supporting his head to prevent whiplash, raise him up above your head and swing him down to the ground fast, in the position so that when he's towards the ground, his head is pointing to the ground. Do this several times. This helps to get all the water out of him.


Ok thank you. I don't think that his head was in the water as he has such a high domed shell and I always make sure that the water is below his head level


----------



## Kori5 (Jul 7, 2016)

Is there any movement? Can you post a picture.


----------



## spud's_mum (Jul 7, 2016)

Kori5 said:


> Is there any movement? Can you post a picture.


No movement 
However, I couldn't get any movement this morning when I tried but then he moved when I put him back. 


I think he's gone. 
It happened so quickly


----------



## Kori5 (Jul 7, 2016)

Can you take him to the vet for an ultrasound? To see if there's a heartbeat. I don't think he is gone.


----------



## mctlong (Jul 7, 2016)

spudthetortoise said:


> No movement
> However, I couldn't get any movement this morning when I tried but then he moved when I put him back.
> View attachment 179491
> 
> ...



Very sorry to hear that. 

Maybe leave him in a comfortable spot until tommow morning, just to make sure?


----------



## Kori5 (Jul 7, 2016)

He could be in a shock. I wouldn't wait. Sorry if I sound pushy but I would take him to the vet asap.


----------



## spud's_mum (Jul 7, 2016)

Kori5 said:


> He could be in a shock. I wouldn't wait. Sorry if I sound pushy but I would take him to the vet asap.


There is no emergency vet near and the normal vets are closed. Is there anything I can do to relieve stress until the morning?


----------



## Kori5 (Jul 7, 2016)

I honestly don't know . I would leave him in a warm place and wait. I'm here so PM me if you need someone to wait with you.


----------



## Jodie (Jul 7, 2016)

So sorry. I would leave him be and keep him penty warm. Hoping he is just way stressed.


----------



## spud's_mum (Jul 7, 2016)

Jodie said:


> So sorry. I would leave him be and keep him penty warm. Hoping he is just way stressed.


Is it possible that it could be stress? 
I have heard that they normally go stiff when they die and he is not stiff or limp. I truly hope that he's just stressed


----------



## Rue (Jul 7, 2016)

I am keeping my fingers crossed. ..hopefully he is just stressed still.


----------



## Jodie (Jul 7, 2016)

spudthetortoise said:


> Is it possible that it could be stress?
> I have heard that they normally go stiff when they die and he is not stiff or limp. I truly hope that he's just stressed


Anything is possible. I hope so.


----------



## Gillian M (Jul 7, 2016)

spudthetortoise said:


> Is it possible that it could be stress?
> I have heard that they normally go stiff when they die and he is not stiff or limp. I truly hope that he's just stressed


So sorry to hear this. Let's hope for the best, and wait. If you need to talk PM me: I am all listening ears.


----------



## Gillian M (Jul 7, 2016)

spudthetortoise said:


> Is it possible that it could be stress?
> I have heard that they normally go stiff when they die and he is not stiff or limp. I truly hope that he's just stressed


Could be stress, you never know. Please wait and see.


----------



## GingerLove (Jul 7, 2016)

I am so sorry this happened, have you tried to offer him food? I, too, don't believe he's dead. It might just be the stress. Can you try to open his mouth? If you can, you may want to try to see if you can get him to cough out some water.  I'm truly sorry.


----------



## spud's_mum (Jul 7, 2016)

GingerLove said:


> I am so sorry this happened, have you tried to offer him food? I, too, don't believe he's dead. It might just be the stress. Can you try to open his mouth? If you can, you may want to try to see if you can get him to cough out some water.  I'm truly sorry.


His head is well tucked away 
I don't think that his head was in the water though. I just want him to get better  It's all my fault, I should have got a shallower water dish


----------



## GingerLove (Jul 7, 2016)

It's not your fault, it could have happened to anyone.  You said you made sure the dish was shallow. Nobody expects their tortoise to flip in the water. How long has he been tucked away?


----------



## Gillian M (Jul 7, 2016)

spudthetortoise said:


> His head is well tucked away
> I don't think that his head was in the water though. I just want him to get better  It's all my fault, I should have got a shallower water dish


 Oh no, you are not the culprit. Take it easy, and keep talking to us: it may make you feel better.


----------



## Gillian M (Jul 7, 2016)

GingerLove said:


> It's not your fault, it could have happened to anyone.  You said you made sure the dish was shallow. Nobody expects their tortoise to flip in the water. How long has he been tucked away?


That is so true: it could happen to *ANYONE*.


----------



## spud's_mum (Jul 7, 2016)

GingerLove said:


> It's not your fault, it could have happened to anyone.  You said you made sure the dish was shallow. Nobody expects their tortoise to flip in the water. How long has he been tucked away?


Well this morning at around 6:55 I found him and immediately picked him up and shocked him. He wasn't responding so I put him under his log and I was relieved when I saw him stretch his legs out. I have been at school all day so I don't know how long but I'm guessing it has been all day as he was still under the log all tucked up when I got home. His legs are now fully tucked in.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jul 7, 2016)

I think that being pulled in the shell is a good sign.
I think that muscles are required to keep the limbs pulled in.


----------



## Gillian M (Jul 7, 2016)

spudthetortoise said:


> Well this morning at around 6:55 I found him and immediately picked him up and shocked him. He wasn't responding so I put him under his log and I was relieved when I saw him stretch his legs out. I have been at school all day so I don't know how long but I'm guessing it has been all day as he was still under the log all tucked up when I got home. His legs are now fully tucked in.


Fingers crossed: I'm hoping he will be fine .


----------



## spud's_mum (Jul 7, 2016)

Gillian Moore said:


> Fingers crossed: I'm hoping he will be fine .


So am I. 
He has only been with me a short while. I'm starting to think he'd be better off at the pet shop. At least them this wouldn't have happened


----------



## GingerLove (Jul 7, 2016)

There is still a chance. I don't know if you've read the other posts, but I think it was Zero-pilot who said that his tortoise appeared dead for an entire day (he even touched it's eye) and it came back to life the next day. He said that tortoises can go into a comma like state sometimes. Don't give up just yet. I'll be praying for your little tortoise. God cares too.  And if the head comes *out *and is limp... that's a bad sign. 
And it could too have happened at a pet shop!! Stop blaming yourself!!!


----------



## Gillian M (Jul 7, 2016)

spudthetortoise said:


> So am I.
> He has only been with me a short while. I'm starting to think he'd be better off at the pet shop. At least them this wouldn't have happened


He might *NOT *have been better off at a pet shop: GOD only knows how these little animals get treated-or rather mistreated by some. Please please calm down.


----------



## Gillian M (Jul 7, 2016)

Anything new? Hope to hear good news *SOON*.


----------



## Tom (Jul 7, 2016)

Dead tortoises don't stay tucked in like that. Scared tortoises do. Put the lights back on the way they were and leave him be. Stars tend to be very shy. They will stay tucked up like that for hours sometimes.

What type of water bowl are you using?


----------



## Carol S (Jul 7, 2016)

I hope your tortoise is okay.


----------



## spud's_mum (Jul 7, 2016)

Tom said:


> Dead tortoises don't stay tucked in like that. Scared tortoises do. Put the lights back on the way they were and leave him be. Stars tend to be very shy. They will stay tucked up like that for hours sometimes.
> 
> What type of water bowl are you using?


I have a terracotta saucer.



The thing that worries me was the fact that he doesn't respond.

I will look for a shallower dish and for in mean time, should I add some stones to the bottom?


----------



## TammyJ (Jul 7, 2016)

I don't think he is dead either. Just leave him in a warm, safe place and try to relax.


----------



## spud's_mum (Jul 7, 2016)

His whole setup:


----------



## TammyJ (Jul 7, 2016)

By the way, I would like to ask a question here because it is relevant to this thread. Can a tortoise right itself if it is upside down on a flat surface, water or not? And will it, if water is present, try to use its head to right itself and thus get water down into its lungs because it is submerging its head?


----------



## Gillian M (Jul 7, 2016)

Hope to hear that your cute little tort is well *SOON*!


----------



## spud's_mum (Jul 7, 2016)

TammyJ said:


> By the way, I would like to ask a question here because it is relevant to this thread. Can a tortoise right itself if it is upside down on a flat surface, water or not? And will it, if water is present, try to use its head to right itself and thus get water down into its lungs because it is submerging its head?


By the look of it, neither of my tortoises can. Mine are both young though. From what I've heard, they will learn to right themselves. 

As for the water one... I don't know. I am pretty sure they will try and hold their head out.


----------



## mctlong (Jul 7, 2016)

TammyJ said:


> By the way, I would like to ask a question here because it is relevant to this thread. Can a tortoise right itself if it is upside down on a flat surface, water or not? And will it, if water is present, try to use its head to right itself and thus get water down into its lungs because it is submerging its head?



Depends on the tort. Some easily right themselves on a flat service while others cannot. Hatchlings tend to have a particularly difficult time flipping back over.

Are you suggesting that this young tort may have drowned trying to right himself with its head? Seems logical, albeit very sad.


----------



## Kori5 (Jul 7, 2016)

spudthetortoise said:


> I have a terracotta saucer.
> View attachment 179515
> 
> 
> ...





mctlong said:


> Depends on the tort. Some easily right themselves on a flat service while others cannot. Hatchlings tend to have a particularly difficult time flipping back over.
> 
> Are you suggesting that this young tort may have drowned trying to right himself with its head? Seems logical, albeit very sad.


His not dead! Please people don't make it harder on spud. There's still hope.


----------



## spud's_mum (Jul 7, 2016)

mctlong said:


> Depends on the tort. Some easily right themselves on a flat service while others cannot. Hatchlings tend to have a particularly difficult time flipping back over.
> 
> Are you suggesting that this young tort may have drowned trying to right himself with its head? Seems logical, albeit very sad.


He has quite a high domed shell and the water is very shallow as I make sure that it only comes to where the top and bottom of his shell meet so I hope that when he was on his back, his head couldn't reach the water.


----------



## TammyJ (Jul 7, 2016)

mctlong said:


> Depends on the tort. Some easily right themselves on a flat service while others cannot. Hatchlings tend to have a particularly difficult time flipping back over.
> 
> Are you suggesting that this young tort may have drowned trying to right himself with its head? Seems logical, albeit very sad.


Not suggesting that at all. I found one of my baby redfoots upside down in his very shallow water, and righted him and made some changes (put a rock in the water). He is quite OK. And I think this little one will be too.


----------



## Gillian M (Jul 7, 2016)

TammyJ said:


> Not suggesting that at all. I found one of my baby redfoots upside down in his very shallow water, and righted him and made some changes (put a rock in the water). He is quite OK. And I think this little one will be too.


We all hope he will be fine.


----------



## mctlong (Jul 7, 2016)

Kori5 said:


> His not dead! Please people don't make it harder on spud. There's still hope.


My apologies. I know this must be very hard on Spud. We are all hoping for the best.


----------



## spud's_mum (Jul 7, 2016)

mctlong said:


> My apologies. I know this must be very hard on Spud. We are all hoping for the best.


No need to apologise. You were just asking a question.


----------



## spud's_mum (Jul 7, 2016)

As for tonight... I think I might take out the water dish and replace it with something SUPER shallow like this:


----------



## GingerLove (Jul 7, 2016)

I agree that would be a good idea for now.


----------



## Tom (Jul 7, 2016)

If you are soaking daily, and he's kept in a humid enclosure like what you have there, you can go without a water bowl until he is bigger. Won't hurt a thing.


----------



## spud's_mum (Jul 7, 2016)

Tom said:


> If you are soaking daily, and he's kept in a humid enclosure like what you have there, you can go without a water bowl until he is bigger. Won't hurt a thing.


I am soaking daily and his humidity stays at around 70-80% 

I would just go without one for a while but he drinks ALOT during the day and in his soaks. Each morning, and during the day I see him get drinks so I think I should keep a water bowl in there just in case, I'll just have to find something more shallow.


----------



## Anyfoot (Jul 7, 2016)

Spud, how's your tort going. I'm a bit confused. Both mine that died recently had head and limbs fully stretched out, and within 24hrs the karatin turned white at the scute boarders.


----------



## spud's_mum (Jul 7, 2016)

Anyfoot said:


> Spud, how's your tort going. I'm a bit confused. Both mine that died recently had head and limbs fully stretched out, and within 24hrs the karatin turned white at the scute boarders.


I'm so sorry for your loss 
Darwin is still tucked away I think. (I am in bed right now). He was just starting to settle in and eat and now this happens. I really hope that he gets better. Spud is ok and spent the day outdoors grazing.

Do you know what happened to your torts, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Kori5 (Jul 7, 2016)

Get some sleep. I hope everything will be ok.


----------



## spud's_mum (Jul 7, 2016)

Kori5 said:


> Get some sleep. I hope everything will be ok.


Thanks 
Internet kids never sleep. 
I go to bed at around 9 and watch YouTube for a couple of hours before going to sleep. Whenever I feel down or am worried about something, I watch my favourite youtubers Kian and Jc. They always bring a smile to my face and I was even lucky enough to meet them! They are currently on a world tour. They were sooooooo nice!

... Slight change of subject lol. 

Night guys


----------



## Kori5 (Jul 7, 2016)

spudthetortoise said:


> Thanks
> Internet kids never sleep.
> I go to bed at around 9 and watch YouTube for a couple of hours before going to sleep. Whenever I feel down or am worried about something, I watch my favourite youtubers Kian and Jc. They always bring a smile to my face and I was even lucky enough to meet them! They are currently on a world tour. They were sooooooo nice!
> 
> ...


I had to google them . Are they brothers? Cause they look alike! I'm not really into youtubers but do follow some. OTT hear you in the morning.


----------



## Randi (Jul 7, 2016)

I am so sorry for the situation you find yourself in. My tortoise flipped in a water dish and almost drowned. I came home from work to find it (unsure of sex) upside down in the water dish with the head submerged. The water became a black sludge from feces. My tortoise was very pale. I immediately righted the tortoise. I increased the temperature in the tank slightly for a few weeks after this happened. I added large flat stones into the water dish. I took the tortoise to a vet the next day. The tortoise started a course of antibiotics. The vet said that it would be wise as the tortoise inhaled fecal matter, not just water. The vet had told me the water would pass through the system without a problem but the fecal matter could cause an infection. The vet believes that a back foot slipped while the tortoise was trying to exit the water dish, and that's how the flipping occurred. My tortoise was very stressed after this, and hid for a few days. I still took the tortoise out to be soaked and would place the tortoise in front of the food. My tortoise is fine now and I've never had another incident. I hope that yours will be fine in the end. I am sure that it is under a great deal of stress. I am hoping that is the reason it is tucked inside. It is a very scary situation. I was upset with myself as well. Try not to beat yourself up too badly. What's done is done. Can't go back. You can only make improvements and move forward. Again, I am so sorry for what's happened. I wish for the best for you and yours.


----------



## spud's_mum (Jul 7, 2016)

Still tucked away and not responding 
He is warm and is not limp or stiff. 

The hiding isn't what scares me, it's the not responding


----------



## spud's_mum (Jul 7, 2016)

Kori5 said:


> I had to google them . Are they brothers? Cause they look alike! I'm not really into youtubers but do follow some. OTT hear you in the morning.


No they are best friends.


----------



## spud's_mum (Jul 7, 2016)

I gently pulled his leg and he didn't pull it back  I have soaked him but i am not starting to loose hope


----------



## Randi (Jul 7, 2016)

spudthetortoise said:


> Still tucked away and not responding
> He is warm and is not limp or stiff.
> 
> The hiding isn't what scares me, it's the not responding



Have you tried to gently pull on a limb or two to see if it pulls it further inside? Or tapping the shell lightly to see if the tortoise retreats further inside? Of course all needs to be done gently as to not harm the tortoise but to see if there is a response of some sort.


----------



## spud's_mum (Jul 7, 2016)

Randi said:


> Have you tried to gently pull on a limb or two to see if it pulls it further inside? Or tapping the shell lightly to see if the tortoise retreats further inside? Of course all needs to be dome gently as to not harm the tortoise but to see if there is a response of some sort.


I've tried gently pulling his leg. He didn't pull it back. I'm loosing hope that he is alive


----------



## Randi (Jul 7, 2016)

Oops, I was too slow while typing my response. Maybe try a few more times and see what happens. Then I'd put the tortoise back in the enclosure as it would normally be and wait for awhile. Try to remain hopeful.


----------



## Kori5 (Jul 7, 2016)

I think he is still scared. If he was dead, be would be limp already. Have you checked gently his plastron for rigor mortis?


----------



## spud's_mum (Jul 7, 2016)

Kori5 said:


> I think he is still scared. If he was dead, be would be limp already. Have you checked gently his plastron for rigor mortis?


I will do it now.


----------



## Kori5 (Jul 7, 2016)

spudthetortoise said:


> I will do it now.


I heard they get it too but I'm not sure. Is he under the lamp now?


----------



## spud's_mum (Jul 7, 2016)

spudthetortoise said:


> I will do it now.


I just gently pressed it and it is flexible like plastic


----------



## spud's_mum (Jul 7, 2016)

Kori5 said:


> I heard they get it too but I'm not sure. Is he under the lamp now?


Yes he is under the lamp.

he is under the log


----------



## Kori5 (Jul 7, 2016)

spudthetortoise said:


> I just gently pressed it and it is flexible like plastic


Isn't that normal at that age? Are there any bruises or blood on the plastron?


----------



## spud's_mum (Jul 7, 2016)

Kori5 said:


> Isn't that normal at that age? Are there any bruises or blood on the plastron?


Yeah I think that's normal.
Nope, I didn't see any blood or bruising, everything looked fine


----------



## Kori5 (Jul 7, 2016)

spudthetortoise said:


> Yeah I think that's normal.
> Nope, I didn't see any blood or bruising, everything looked fine


Well that is good. I've been searching the web for you and they say a dead tortoise should become stiff. So I really don't think he is dead. What I would do if I were you is call a reptile vet, explain him the situation and beg my parents to take me to him. In a case of emergency the vet should see you.


----------



## spud's_mum (Jul 7, 2016)

Kori5 said:


> Well that is good. I've been searching the web for you and they say a dead tortoise should become stiff. So I really don't think he is dead. What I would do if I were you is call a reptile vet, explain him the situation and beg my parents to take me to him. In a case of emergency the vet should see you.


I will look for a recognised reptile vet near me. I just want a reaction, even if it's really small, just to give me hope


----------



## Kori5 (Jul 7, 2016)

Don't loose hope! There is still a chance he is just scared. We have our fingers crossed .


----------



## spud's_mum (Jul 7, 2016)

I have left him with food next to him under his log. I know he won't eat but it is worth a try


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jul 8, 2016)

No change since yesterday?


----------



## Kori5 (Jul 8, 2016)

Have you been able to reach a vet?


----------



## Gillian M (Jul 8, 2016)

spudthetortoise said:


> I've tried gently pulling his leg. He didn't pull it back. I'm loosing hope that he is alive


Please do not lose hope.


----------



## Gillian M (Jul 8, 2016)

Anything new with your cutie?  Seen a vet?

Please let us know how he is asap, hoping to hear good news.


----------



## jockma (Jul 8, 2016)

I'm so sorry you're going through this! I'm hoping for good news for both of you.


----------



## GingerLove (Jul 8, 2016)

It really, really, really sounds like he's still in shock and not dead. Please don't lose hope yet! Still praying.


----------



## spud's_mum (Jul 8, 2016)

I'm pretty sure he's gone 
His eyes look a bit sunken. He was such a beautiful little guy


----------



## Kori5 (Jul 8, 2016)

Is he still tucked in? I'm so sorry .


----------



## GingerLove (Jul 8, 2016)

I'm so sorry. I really am. If you are sure he's dead, , then may he rest in peace.  You really gave him a lovely home to live in. I'm *sure *he had the best of care with you.


----------



## spud's_mum (Jul 8, 2016)

Kori5 said:


> Is he still tucked in? I'm so sorry .


Yes


----------



## jockma (Jul 8, 2016)

Does he look bloated at all?


----------



## spud's_mum (Jul 8, 2016)

jockma said:


> Does he look bloated at all?


No. I don't think so. We are leaving him to see if he starts to smell just in case but I'm 99% sure he's gone


----------



## jockma (Jul 8, 2016)

I'm so sorry. These things happen to the best of us, it wasn't your fault. My thoughts are with you. You took good care of him and I'm positive he enjoyed his time in your care. I'm really so sorry...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jul 8, 2016)

Awful.
Maybe a little warm soak now ?


----------



## Kori5 (Jul 8, 2016)

Yes. I would soak him.


----------



## Lyn W (Jul 8, 2016)

Does he respond to the foot tickle test?
Keep him as warm - maybe up his temps a little


----------



## spud's_mum (Jul 8, 2016)

Lyn W said:


> Does he respond to the foot tickle test?
> Keep him as warm - maybe up his temps a little


Nope. No response what so ever 
I have soaked him but no response at all to anything. His eyes look a bit sunken, too. I will truly miss the little one. I wonder if he was ill before I got him as he was always a little odd. It's not fair, he was so little


----------



## Jodie (Jul 8, 2016)

So sorry. It is so hard to lose a little one. Try not to beat yourself up over it. You were using the right kind of water dish. It is not your fault. Bad things just happen sometimes.


----------



## Gillian M (Jul 8, 2016)

Am terribly sorry about this sad story.  My thoughts are with you Spud, and once again: if you need to talk I can assure you I am *ALL* listening ears.

You did all you could, so please please try to calm down, though I for one know that words are easy.


----------



## Gillian M (Jul 8, 2016)

Anything new? Please keep us updated.


----------



## Lyn W (Jul 8, 2016)

So sorry - Doesn't sound good - but give it a little more time.


----------



## spud's_mum (Jul 9, 2016)

He is very puffy today and smells eggy. Rip beautiful. Thank you all got the help


----------



## dmmj (Jul 9, 2016)

please accept my condolences. As well please check out Rainbow Bridge for tortoises I wrote it for occasions like this.


----------



## Kori5 (Jul 9, 2016)

spudthetortoise said:


> He is very puffy today and smells eggy. Rip beautiful. Thank you all got the help


My boyfriend and I are very sad you lost the little one . He touched my heart although wasn't mine and I cried. I'm an emotional person. Your thread and pictures brought joy in our lives and I loved following it. I'm sure your life was full of joy when you had him. You were the best moma ever and these things happen. Don't beat yourself! When I was your age I could only dream being that responsible. Something just wasn't right with him, he was probably ill.


----------



## spud's_mum (Jul 9, 2016)

Thank you for your thoughts. I will be taking a break from the TFO for a little while while I deal with everything that is going on in my life. Your help really is appreciated.


----------



## Rue (Jul 9, 2016)

I am very very sorry to hear that the little guy didn't make it.

It was nothing you did wrong...odds are he wasn't quite healthy from the get go.

*hugs*


----------



## Anyfoot (Jul 9, 2016)

So sorry spud. .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jul 9, 2016)

Gutted.
Poor little guy.
You take care now, Spud's mum.


----------



## GingerLove (Jul 9, 2016)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Gillian M (Jul 9, 2016)

Please accept my sincere condolences Spud.You did all you could with your cutie. Please do not keep blaming yourself. Things sometimes just do not go the right way no matter what we do.

May he rest in peace.


----------



## Pearly (Jul 9, 2016)

Oh, Sweetheart! I am so, so sorry to hear this!!!! You know how many baby torts unfortunately meet this fate... Way too many are bred purely for profit without any regard for their wellbeing. You are the best young pet owner I've ever met! I hope my 11 yr old daughter (my grandtorts' mom) starts spending more time on TFO more, and modeling you. Take your time to grieve this loss and come back to us as soon as you are ready. In your grief please shower your remaining pets with love. Doing so has always helped me deal with a loss of a pet. Take care


----------



## RosemaryDW (Jul 9, 2016)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Randi (Jul 9, 2016)

I am so sorry for your loss. May the memories made together bring some comfort and peace to you. I wish you the best.  RIP.


----------



## mctlong (Jul 9, 2016)

Im very sorry to hear that.


----------



## abigaaailllll (Jul 9, 2016)

he is just sore, when a tortoise flips on its back its shell crushes it lungs. your tortoise just needs rest now, but to answer your question, yes he is alive


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 9, 2016)

abigaaailllll said:


> he is just sore, when a tortoise flips on its back its shell crushes it lungs. your tortoise just needs rest now, but to answer your question, yes he is alive



This is basically not true, Abigaaailllll. When a tortoise is on its back for any length of time, all the inner workings *inside* the tortoise's shell press down on his lungs, and make it difficult for him to breathe. If he's under the light too, he dies quickly. We have determined that Spud's mum's tortoise has died.

I too lost a tortoise because it was on its back. I came home one day to find one of my Manouria in her back...45lbs worth of tortoise, and one I raised from a hatchling. She was already dead when I found her. My guess was that one of the other tortoises flipped her.

So sorry, Spud's mum! This is indeed bad news.


----------



## Eric Phillips (Jul 9, 2016)

So sorry for your loss! I know you said you are going to take a break from the forum, but just don't beat yourself up for your torts passing! Many on this forum have experienced loss just like you. Myself being one of them. Wish you the very best and hope you find happiness in another tort one day!


----------



## Speedy-1 (Jul 9, 2016)

*Sorry to hear little Darwin didn't make it !  You tried everything and did your best , that's all anyone can ask .*


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jul 9, 2016)

I'm very sorry.
You are always so upbeat, I'm especially saddened that this has happened to you.
If it helps at all, the only tortoise that I ever lost to death was a three week old Redfoot.
He flipped over while I was at work. So I do understand your loss. It's much harder when it's such a young and inexperienced tortoise.


----------



## spud's_mum (Jul 10, 2016)

Thank you all for your thoughtful messages. I really do appreciate it


----------



## CathyNed (Jul 10, 2016)

So sorry to hear about little Darwin. It really is a tragic accident. There is no way you could have forseen this happening and we know from your posts here that you do everything and anything that you possible can to care for your torts. Take the time out that you need and just remember that everyone here on the forum will be right here for you when you return!


----------



## TammyJ (Jul 11, 2016)

RIP, little guy. You sure had a lot of "human creatures" rooting for you here! And a very caring owner.


----------



## Ellen & Toby (Jul 11, 2016)

So sorry about Darwin!


----------



## Fredkas (Jul 11, 2016)

Please accept my condolences, and come back to TFO as soon as possible. We like to hear from you as usual. I like some of your post although i'm just a silent reader.
RIP DARWIN


----------

